
Ask HN: Daily routines for working from home / remote developers - nyxtom
I have been working from home for about 5-6 years now regularly. I have a kid and my wife is an early morning teacher. The flexibility of working remote and from home has a cost associated with it - which is that if you lack a stable routine, you will slowly begin to drive yourself aimless and alone, lacking discipline and a sense of self-worth.<p>I&#x27;ve been recently experimenting with introducing an entirely new routine where I actually get up earlier than my wife (5am or so) to make her coffee and pack her lunch to go. This has given me ample time to spend time with her in the morning, a bit of time to do yoga, get my child ready for school and enough time to get some work done before our daily meetings.<p>I&#x27;ve wanted to experiment with more routines or things to adjust to improve my efficiency and overall social-emotional health - as well as improve my connection with my family.<p>What sort of routines does anyone have here that they can relate to? Anything that helps them get through the discipline of working from home for so long?
======
ishjoh
I work from home, work from an office, but also travel, so not quite the same
situation as yourself. On my work from home days I typically hit the gym at
6:15AM, read a little bit, then put on some classical music and start working.

I find that the gym time in particular helps me focus throughout the day, and
is a great way to wake me up without coffee.

